# Bow Hunters Set-up It Works



## struttinsouthern

im so convinced that bow hunters set-up by scrape juice works that i went out and bout 9 more bottles just so i wont run out . i watched a muzzy video that showed a guy throwin 2 warnin arrows at a doe he said if she comes back for some more bow hunters set-up im gonna shoot her she came back and he killed her last sat mornin i killed tne first deer of the season a fat 130lb doe she came out directly down wind of course im a scent freek so i follow the hunters specialties program and i hads my scent blocker suit on and she didnt smell me at all the only thing she smelled was the scent she bout tried to eat my drag rag . just incase anyones wonderin it works on big bucks too just ask muzzy broadhead inc.


----------



## Bow Only

If that Muzzy video is an older video, the Bow Hunter's Setup used in the video was made by Dennis Lewis.  He no longer makes that product.  It is now made by Muzzy in Cartersville.  Dennis Lewis now makes a product called BowHunter's Fatal Obsession.


----------



## gtaff

I got some of that stuff.  I sure hope it works as well for me as it did for you.  Congraulations


----------



## early riser

Bow Only said:
			
		

> If that Muzzy video is an older video, the Bow Hunter's Setup used in the video was made by Dennis Lewis.  He no longer makes that product.  It is now made by Muzzy in Cartersville.  Dennis Lewis now makes a product called BowHunter's Fatal Obsession.



I used Dennis's first line of products in 2001, 2002, & 2003 and Dennis Lewis products worked for me. I know The real Dennis Lewis new products now are called Bow Hunters FATAL OBSESSION!

Was it the old Bow Hunters set Up that Dennis Lewis used to make and was selling back then that allowed me to take these two bucks in 2003 back to back 4 days apart, one on Nov 4th and the other Nov 8th 2002, or was it just fate? I don't know, but I was using Dennis Lewis product back then and I certainly took both of these bucks while using Dennis's product. I will certainly be using it from time to time again this year!

Bow Hunters FATAL OBSESSION will be my first choice!

early riser


----------



## Tom Borck

How much does it cost?  I have been getting great results from some cheap stuff I bought at Walmart.....Voyeur I think it's called.  5 bucks a bottle.


----------



## Bow Only

Early, I don't know who made the BSU that you were using.  I just know his products will increase your chances of seeing deer.  In Cabela's, Scrape Juice advertised 8 secret ingredients in BowHunter's Set Up.  Dennis' current formula has almost twice as many ingredients and the knowledge of how to tincture glandular extracts.


----------



## S.Dailey

Bow Only,

Where can you find Dennis' new attractant? I've used the original formula before with great results. Does he have a web-site or does Cabela's sell his products? Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Shannon


----------



## Bow Only

Chucks, Sports Center, Solo Archery, or other retailers in GA.  Or you can call him direct at 478-218-0737.


----------



## gadeerwoman

I can vouch for the old BHS working well. I loved it. I had does and bucks come in and walk right underneath my stand and stop and check on the leaves where I had sprayed it. Never had a deer spook or scent me even downwind when I was using it.


----------



## early riser

*Bow Only*

OH! It was the old stuff Dennis was producing before Muzzy got involved. As a matter of fact I also purchased a few bottles directly from Dennis himself (the origionlal first formula before Muzzy). I haven't tried any of the Muzzy stuff, can't say anything good or bad about that, but I do have confidence in the origional stuff Dennis was producing BEFORE MUZZY, and if the *BowHunter's Fatal Obsession* is anywhere near the same, as good, or better in any way from the first origional stuff Dennis produced, I will go with the *BowHunter's Fatal Obsession* before any Muzzy brand. I know what Dennis produced in the early beginnings and I know it worked for me. The proof is in the picture above!

I'll be going with *BowHunter's Fatal Obsession* when it's time to purchase more! The origional formula Dennis produced seemed to work GREAT for me, or something else did while I was using it : !   

early riser


----------



## hdsanders

*BowHunter's Fatal Obsession*

I tried the number above for Dennis and it just rang.  Is there another way of getting in touch with him or to buy his products online?  I used his products in the past and they definitely work.

Thanks


----------



## struttinsouthern

i  know what ure talkin about ,the bow hunters set-up by muzzy works big time. i killed 11 of my 12 deer last yr usin it including the first bow kill of the season!!!


----------



## early riser

Careful. they are two seperate products now, one by Muzzy, and the origional formula that was first produced by Dennis Lewis, now different and IMPROVED being marketed under the name of....

*BowHunter's Fatal Obsession*

The stuff I used was produced by Dennis Lewis and not Muzzy. When I replace scents it will be exclusively manufactured by Dennis Lewis and called ...

*BowHunter's Fatal Obsession*

early riser


----------



## struttinsouthern

i know that and im sayin bowhunters set-up by muzzy works just as well as any other scent on the market!!! its scrapejuice products (bowhunters set-up by muzzy cause i know they bought the co!


----------



## struttinsouthern

it cost around 10$


----------



## Bow Only

Struttinsouthern, you are talking about the bottle of scent costing $10 correct?  If you are refering to Muzzy buying Scrape Juice, they did not purchase it as advertised.  A majority position in Scrape Juice was acquired with no money changing hands and the remainder of the company was acquired thru legal action.  
If you would like to purchase a bottle of Bow Hunters Fatal Obsession, PM me and I will get you in touch with Dennis or you can buy it from me.


----------



## struttinsouthern

i hear ya so what ure sayin is that bow hunters set up is not as good to you as bow hunters fatal obsession? i appriciate it holler back at me ! :


----------



## Jay Hughes

It's funny how this thread has evolved into a Muzzy bashers forum.

Don't knock it until you try it!

Just my thoughts.


----------



## struttinsouthern

no im not bashin muzzy , muzzy broadheads are all i use


----------



## early riser

Jay Hughes said:
			
		

> It's funny how this thread has evolved into a Muzzy bashers forum.
> 
> Don't knock it until you try it!
> 
> Just my thoughts.



*Jay Hughes,*

Show me where anyone here has bashed Muzzy :  Do I feel some scence of guilt on the opposite end  :speechles .

I do believe every consumer has his own right to buy and patronize what ever product he feels is more worthy of the purchaser whom spends the money. I happen to believe in Dennis Lewis product, and I know what I am getting buying from Dennis from previous experiences, I am only told what I am getting from any other seller. Quite honestly anyone has the right to buy what ever product they feel to be the better. I personally chose *BowHunter's Fatal Obsession* and I don't see in any way that could be considered bashing Muzzy  .

early riser


----------



## early riser

Jay Hughes said:
			
		

> It's funny how this thread has evolved into a Muzzy bashers forum.
> 
> Don't knock it until you try it!
> 
> Just my thoughts.



*Jay Hughes,*

Show me where anyone here has bashed Muzzy :  Do I feel some scense of guilt on the opposite end  :speechles .

I do believe every consumer has his own right to buy and patronize what ever product he feels is more worthy of the purchaser whom spends the money. I happen to believe in Dennis Lewis product, and I know what I am getting buying from Dennis from previous experiences, I am only told what I am getting from any other seller. Quite honestly anyone has the right to buy what ever product they seem to be the better. I personally chose *BowHunter's Fatal Obsession* and I don't see in any way that could be considered bashing Muzzy  .

early riser


----------



## struttinsouthern

i agree


----------



## hdsanders

*Bowhunter's Fatal Obsession*

I am still trying to find out where or how to purchase.  Please let me know.  I was not able to make it to the Buck A Rama this year and I am not sure if Dennis even had his product there.  I have used his in the past with success and would like to try his new version.

Thanks


----------



## gtaff

Are we talking about Bow hunter's ssecrete Formula?  I have some of that and wondering if this is the same stuff that I am using. :  :


----------



## kennhunter

hey are you talking about ( SCRAPE JUICE BOWHUNTER"S SET-UP SPRAY)


----------



## Just 1 More

BOW ONLY,, PM has been sent..


----------



## struttinsouthern

yes bow hunters set up by scrape juice if it doesnt say that then its not what im talkin about, good luck go to scrapejuiceproducts.com!!!


----------



## Kdog

Anyone know where I can get some of either of these products in the Gwinnett/Walton/Morgan area??  I would like to try some out this weekend.

Thanks,
Kdog


----------



## Bow Only

Sorry I'm late getting back to ya'll, I've been under the weather.  No bashing going on, just differenciating between the two products and correcting inaccurate statements.  I've never used Scrape Juice's new BowHunter's Set Up so I can't comment on how well it works.  I have used Dennis' products before and have seen them work .  I PM'd everyone back and if I can be of assistance, give me a holler.


----------



## struttinsouthern

10-4 i was thinking of tryin denis's bow hunter fatal obsession yall are talkin about where can i get it?


----------



## struttinsouthern

origanally i was talkin about scrape juice bow hunters set up


----------



## hpurvis

Jay Hughes said:
			
		

> It's funny how this thread has evolved into a Muzzy bashers forum.
> 
> Don't knock it until you try it!
> 
> Just my thoughts.


How did  you come up with that? :


----------



## Jay Hughes

Bow Only said:
			
		

> Struttinsouthern, you are talking about the bottle of scent costing $10 correct?  If you are refering to Muzzy buying Scrape Juice, they did not purchase it as advertised.  A majority position in Scrape Juice was acquired with no money changing hands and the remainder of the company was acquired thru legal action.



I took this as taking a shot at Muzzy.  If it wasn't, then of course I will apologize.     If the product that you are talking about works, then I would want some too.  




			
				early riser said:
			
		

> Do I feel some scense of guilt on the opposite end.



I'm still trying to figure this statement out.  I'm not affiliated with Muzzy but I do use some of there products by choice.

I just thought that is unfair to make a statement about a product without trying the product first.  Which in all fairness, Bow Only clarified his comments with his last post.  So, with that said, if it works, I want some.  I don't care if it is put out by Muzzy or if it is put out by Johnson & Johnson.


----------



## early riser

If a product worked as well for you as anything else you have ever tried and you have had the success as I have while using Dennis's product then why should I seek any other product   : . 

That's my personal feelings, nothing else.

Should you choose to buy multiple products on the market, then that would be your choice as my sticking with Dennis's product is mine. I reserve the right to spend my money where I chose to, and if I chose later to try other products, just as you, I may, but as I have posted, the Bow Hunters Fatal Obsession would be my first choice.

The guilt was mentioned only because I personally could not see where in the world you could come up with this thread as being bashing to MUZZY, just as you not being able to figure out the guilt part, I couldn't figure out the bashing part. I guess we're even.  .

early riser


----------



## Jay Hughes

early riser said:
			
		

> I guess we're even.  .
> 
> early riser


----------



## Bow Only

Just for the record, if I wanted to bash Muzzy, I could.  In traveling to more than 10 hunting shows in 5 or 6 states this year, I have learned quite a bit about their dirty laundry.  Bashing them serves little purpose.  If you like their products, use them.  I just choose not to promote them any longer.


----------



## Bones

Where can bow hunters fatal obsession be purchased?


Bones


----------



## Jay Hughes

Bow Only said:
			
		

> Just for the record, if I wanted to bash Muzzy, I could.  In traveling to more than 10 hunting shows in 5 or 6 states this year, I have learned quite a bit about their dirty laundry.



Hove you had a bad experience with Muzzy's products or do you base your OPINION on the experiences of others.  The reason I ask is because of your statement above.  I do like some of Muzzy's products personally and it is not because of advertising or anything like that, it is because the products that I use perform better in the field than anything that I have used so far.  

In saying that, there could be some products out there that are better than the products that I am using.  I am only saying that because I haven't tried every product on the market.  I feel about the Muzzy products I use the way you feel about the scent attractant that has worked for you.  There is nothing wrong with that.  I think that every hunter, including myself, wants to use products that truly works and isn't a scheme to make money through brilliant marketing.

So the bottom line is, if it works, I want to use it.

Well, good luck to all.  I hope that you all have more luck than I do.  I see deer, just not the ones with all that bone on their heads.    


Jay


----------



## Bow Only

Jay, when I say "Muzzy," I am referring to Muzzy Products Corporation that makes the Muzzy line of broadheads and accessories.  Muzzy Products is owned by individuals, and it is these individuals that I am referring.  I apologize if I gave the impression that I was talking about their products. The performance of their products does not currently influence my decision whether to use them.  I have shot deer with their broadheads and used their rest in the past.


----------



## sr.corndog

*bow hunter set-up*

Just decided to travel to cartersville tomorrow and make the big purchase from Tim read the web site and wrote to him and buck juce  sounds promising!
Will let you know in a week or two!


----------



## Bow Only

Sr Corndog, Tim's a nice guy, he'll treat you right.  Mark will too.  I have no problems with either one of them.  They are good folks and an asset to Muzzy Products corp.


----------



## Darryl

Hope this isn't a dumb question, but do these products work better during Bow Season, or will they work just as well during General Gun Season?


Thanks,

Darryl


----------



## struttinsouthern

they work all season- struttinsouthern


----------



## Darryl

struttinsouthern said:
			
		

> they work all season- struttinsouthern



Thanks.


----------



## Big A

So has anyone figured out where someone might be able to buy some of this Bowhunter's fatal obsession? :


----------



## struttinsouthern

they told me at the perry sports center but im not sure?


----------



## Kdog

I picked some up last night at Piedmont Outdoors.  They are located on 20 just out of Conyers.  I called Dennis and he let me know where I could find it.

Kdog


----------



## Bones

Is there anywhere in Central Florida where Bow Hunters Fatal Obsession can be purchased or can you order it?


Bones


----------



## Bow Only

Billy Vernon, the original owner of Scrape Juice carries it.  He's in Wildwood, Florida at Nordic Gun and Pawn.


----------



## Vato

Chuck's in Warner Robins...but it goes quick. I intro'd it to a buddy and he had a non shooter 8 pt follow him to the stand. I've been using it since I got here and it works. From the "Scrape Juice Bowhunter's Set Up" Dennis Lewis had then to the "Bowhunter's Fatal Obsession" he now produces. With Dennis' stuff you can't go wrong.


----------



## snowcap1

Bow Only said:


> If that Muzzy video is an older video, the Bow Hunter's Setup used in the video was made by Dennis Lewis.  He no longer makes that product.  It is now made by Muzzy in Cartersville.  Dennis Lewis now makes a product called BowHunter's Fatal Obsession.


Where can Dennis,'s product be purchased? bulldog52@live.com   Thanks


----------



## Bow Only

snowcap1 said:


> Where can Dennis,'s product be purchased? bulldog52@live.com   Thanks


Angela sells the deer lure now.  I don't have her number on me, but you can call Obsession Bows and Dennis can give you her number.  Some folks also sell it online.


----------

